# beech logs downed by windstorm



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 9, 2012)

A large beech tree was uprooted by the recent wind storm in WV. I have two logs about 24 inches diameter. Is beech good for any specific thing? I can move them to my mill and saw them to meet anyone's specific request. I have never used beech and know nothing about it. Maple, red oak, hemlock, and white pine are also down. Some are really big. Suggestions?


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2012)

Beech can spalt beautifully and make for striking turnings. The little bit that I've turned was very nice to turn, but it moves a fair bit and likes to crack.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 9, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Beech can spalt beautifully and make for striking turnings. The little bit that I've turned was very nice to turn, but it moves a fair bit and likes to crack.



OK. So, DKMD, I can saw these logs to suit you. I can saw them 6 inches thick and 12 inches wide and cut the cant into 12 inch long chunks and send those chunks to you for $35 (shipping included) in a 12 X 12 X 6 FRB. Or if you prefer, I can saw them some other thickness and some other width. If you, or anyone else on this forum, want this, I can do it. All I need is a postal address sent to me in a PM. I believe you already know I will do as I promise.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a good deal, Ralph! I would take you up on it, but I just got a box of spalted beech from a friend in Delaware. I forgot to mention that it smells good too, or at least I think it smells good.

You might want to post some pics in the wood for sale section if you don't get much action here.


----------



## kweinert (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, I have a black plastic garbage bag and a back yard.

I'll take one, see if it spalts for me :)

Ken


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 10, 2012)

DKMD said:


> That's a good deal, Ralph! I would take you up on it, but I just got a box of spalted beech from a friend in Delaware. I forgot to mention that it smells good too, or at least I think it smells good.
> 
> You might want to post some pics in the wood for sale section if you don't get much action here.


Maybe I will when I have some time to do so. I think, however, I will become more of a lurker than a participant from now on.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 10, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Well, I have a black plastic garbage bag and a back yard.
> 
> I'll take one, see if it spalts for me :)
> 
> Ken


When I saw it, I will let you know.


----------

